# 1st deer in 6 years



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Since I have got married and moved to Toledo haven't had much time or places to get out during the season shot a buck back in Oct 2006 and have only been out a hand full of times since then strictly bow, but after tag soup and just no time to hunt past few years me and buddy went out mon and tues of gun season this year. I had a nice size doe with 2 smaller ones come in right at first light and let the hornaday sst fly at 745am. Bought another tag and sat in the same stand following morning and had a little 8 point come in at 650am and mousy around the base of my stand before wandering through the woods to my buddy's stand where he connected with his first deer ever! So we had a good two days in the woods


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice job, they'll taste much better than tag soup


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

oh yea deer steaks on the grill or a nice pot of hot chili nothing better congs on the deers


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Think I was more pumped seeing my buddy get his first deer now if I can convert him to hunt with a bow


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Way to go, to you and your buddy!!


----------

